# Mudding project



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

*re:Modding project*

hi, without an on site look see, it sounds as though there were significant gaps between drywall at corners? and cracks were filled and corner taped before ample drying time? 1/2" or 5/8" of compound could take a week to completely dry.

a couple of skim coats could do you good? if not, I'd flat tape the bad sides, then skim coat two coats allowing each to dry completely using a 6" knife. before running corner tape.

when running corner tape, run knife along bad side first keeping knife tight to good side. then two skim coats on top and sanding when dry.

from another post, it seems as though sanding dust was left on wall causing bubbles and such? you might want to wipe walls down before painting. paint covers the dust, but doesn't soak into drywall properly.

I always suggest two coats of good flat paint, before any type of glossy finish is applied. it's the glossy that tends to bubble and pull away from drywall, if you like texture? feel free! I prefer flat finish for reason stated above. to each their own I guess

as always good luck. if helps? great! if not? ignore

coupe


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've got to be missing something. If it's down to the backing why would you not just redo the drywall? Far faster then tying to recoat and all cleaning up all the sanding dust. Texture in any bathroom is a very bad idea.
Painting, cleaning, keeping mold from growing will be a night mare.


----------



## debbieindy (Nov 23, 2011)

Actually, I pulled *all *the tape on both walls after looking at the joints. The second wall resulted in about a 1/4" separation between the two walls at the bottom, as it tapers up about 1/4 of the way up the wall. Should I fill that gap in with compound and let dry for about 1 week like Coupe suggested on the other post or does this sound like a wall demolish? This just keeps getting better doesn't it??

Thanks for your help


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

Actually, I pulled *all *the tape on both walls after looking at the joints. The second wall resulted in about a 1/4" separation between the two walls at the bottom, as it tapers up about 1/4 of the way up the wall. Should I fill that gap in with compound and let dry for about 1 week like Coupe suggested on the other post or does this sound like a wall demolish? This just keeps getting better doesn't it??

Debbie, if it's only a 1/4" crack? you can fill it. if there is a backing behind it? if not, you'll be filling till the wall is full! I think you can fill the gap with fresh unmixed mud, fill full but not push mud through the wall.

then add your paper tape to push mud in deeper, running your knife along the good side. the mud will adhere to the tape and keep mud from falling in.

as it dries the mud will suck the tape into the crevice. probably not a week to dry but give it a couple days. it will take a couple extra cats to fill in where the tape pulled in. but, most likely not require full demolish?

no it doesn't keep getting better! it keeps getting worse. that's why remodel jobs are so hard to bid on. the unseen takes the most time, time is money.

as always best of luck to you

coupe


----------



## debbieindy (Nov 23, 2011)

So are you suggesting putting the tape on when I'm filling the gap or are you suggesting filling the gap, letting it dry, remud and place the tape on the "filled in" space?


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

fill the crack and run the tape at same time. allow to dry completely then two coats feathered over the tape.

as always, just my thoughts

good luck
coupe


----------

